# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Bo mạch chủ LGA1155 đã có mặt tại Việt Nam!

## hungosp

*GIGABYTE GA P67A-UD3R: Bo mạch chủ LGA1155 đã có mặt tại Việt Nam!*

Đúng theo lộ trình Tick-Tock của Intel, trong tháng đầu tiên của năm 2011 các *CPU Intel socket LGA1155*với nền tảng vi kiến trúc mới *SandyBridge* sẽ chính thức có mặt trên thị trường. Theo những thông tin được Intel công bố thì SandyBridge sẽ là nền tảng vi xử lí chủ đạo trong năm 2011 và các năm tiếp theo. Các vi xử lí với socket mới LGA1155 ra đời kéo theo sự thay đổi của cả nền tảng, các chipset và bo mạch chủ thế hệ trước sẽ không hỗ trợ cho thế hệ mới. Chính vì thế song hành cùng các vi xử lí SandyBridge sẽ là các bo mạch chủ sử dụng chipset Intel 6 series hỗ trợ socket LGA1155. Tuy sang đến tháng 1/2011 các CPU SandyBridge mới có mặt trên thị trường nhưng các bo mạch chủ hỗ trợ cho nền tảng này đã bắt đầu xuất hiện. Sớm nhất tại thị trường Việt Nam là các bo mạch chủ đến từ nhà sản xuất hàng đầu thế giới*GIGABYTE*. Cách đây khoảng nửa tháng GIGABYTE đã công bố hình ảnh 12 bo mạch chủ hỗ trợ nền tảng socket LGA1155, tuy nhiên trong khuôn khổ bài viết này chúng ta cùng điểm qua một trong những đại diện đầu tiên của GIGABYTE vừa có mặt tại Việt Nam, bo mạch chủ *P67A-UD3R*.


Chuyển sang nền tảng mới Intel LGA1155, GIGABYTE đã có thay đổi khá mạnh mẽ trong thiết kế bo mạch của mình, đặc biệt về màu sắc sản phẩm. Bên cạnh tông màu xanh dương truyền thống, ở dòng bo mạch chủ mới, các bo mạch chủ trung cấp trở lên sẽ có màu đen. Thuộc phân khúc tầm trung nên P67A-UD3R có màu đen và đặc trưng này có thể nhận ra ngay từ vỏ hộp bên ngoài.



​PCB cùng với các DIMM RAM và các khe cắm mở rộng màu đen tạo cảm giác chắc chắn và mạnh mẽ cho P67A-UD3R

​Khác với các nền tảng trước đây, các Chipset Intel 6 series đã chính thức hỗ trợ chuẩn giao tiếp SATA thế hệ thứ 3 chứ không cần qua chip điều khiển trung gian nữa. Chính vì vậy hai cổng SATA3 màu trắng xuất hiện cạnh các cổng SATA2 màu đen là điều dễ dàng nhận ra. Phía trên đó một chút, nằm dưới khối tản nhiệt màu xám là chipset thế hệ mới Intel P67.

​Các khe cắm RAM được phủ cùng một màu đen, khác với các bo mạch chủ thế hệ trước thường được mã màu giúp người dùng dễ dàng thiết lập chế độ Dual-Channel. Có lẽ ở nền tảng mới này, việc thiết lập Dual-Channel cho bộ nhớ RAM trở nên linh hoạt hơn nên việc mã màu đã không còn cần thiết nữa.



​Socket LGA1155 có dạng tương tự như Socket LGA1156 về cách lắp đặt và hình dáng bên ngoài. Tuy nhiên cần lưu ý là giữa *socket LGA1155 và LGA1156 không thể lắp chung cho nhau được*. Xung quanh CPU là các pha điện cấp với hai khối tản nhiệt đảm bảo nhiệt độ cho các Mosfet trong quá trình hoạt động. Ở thế hệ bo mạch chủ mới, GIGABYTE đã chuyển sang sử dụng loại Mosfet Driver MOS với khá nhiều ưu điểm so với loại Mosfet trước đây. Chi tiết về loại Mosfet này chúng ta sẽ cùng tìm hiểu trong bài review chi tiết khi chúng tôi có các CPU SandyBridge.

​2 cổng USB 3.0 tốc độ 5Gbps được điều khiển bởi chip NEC nằm gần phía backpanel.

​Cũng tương tự như các dòng chipset trước đây, Intel chia ra một dòng hỗ trợ đồ họa tích hợp (Chipset H series) và một dòng không (Chipset P series). P67A-UD3R sử dụng chipset P67 nên không hỗ trợ đồ họa tích hợp, do đó các cổng giao tiếp phía sau chỉ gồm các cổng USB, PS/2, sound quang, sound analog, đường sound đồng trục và cổng LAN gigabit.
​Các khe cắm mở rộng trên P67A-UD3R khá phong phú, gồm 2 khe PCI-Express 2.0 x16 dành cho card đồ họa rời, một khe hoạt động ở tốc độ 16x, một khe hoạt động ở 4x, hỗ trợ Ati CrossFireX. Ngoài ra là 3 khe PCI-Express x1 cho card sound, card mạng rời..., 2 khe PCI cho các card mở rộng vẫn còn sử dụng chuẩn giao tiếp này.

Trên đây là một số hình ảnh đầu tiên về bo mạch chủ thế hệ mới GIGABYTE GA P67A-UD3R, đại diện tiêu biểu cho dòng mainboard GIGABYTE socket LGA1155 sẽ ra mắt trong vài ngày tới. Ngoài sự thay đổi lớn về thiết kế sản phẩm, hãng sản xuất bo mạch chủ lớn nhất thế giới còn hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại chất lượng cao hơn nữa cho các sản phẩm mainboard vốn đã nổi tiếng bền bỉ của mình. Nếu không có gì thay đổi, trong vài ngày nữa chúng tôi sẽ nhận được CPU sample cho socket LGA1155. Bài review chi tiết về bo mạch chủ này sẽ được gửi đến các bạn trong thời gian sớm nhất.

----------

